# Panel Directories. Got tired of using the ones that come with the panels so I made a



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Ho hum. Single phase - load centers.........



I wanna see me a 3 banger. 480/277 









Actually- that's pretty nice there .


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

We call it a Panel Schedule down here and I think the code does as well.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Looks good. Put your company name somewhere on there for some shameless self promotion. Somebody here years ago, I believe 480sparky, showed his off. Had company logo in the center of the legend so people would be less likely to cover up or remove his company info :thumbsup:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

When I was a kid, I told my folks I seem me some gators get up in a tree. 
Everybody laughed at me and told me I was crazy. (side note- we lived on the last canal at the end of Wiskey Creek , it always was chock full of em when I was a young un). I saw some up in a oak tree that hung off the banks back in the boonies where Harbor Cay was built. Now I see me this picture of a gator climbing a fence. But my parents are dead now so I can't rub this in their face.............


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

As someone mentioned, there were a few people who had made a bunch of different style panel schedules. You can still find them if you search. Putting your company name at the top is a great idea.

They make clear plastic envelopes with adhesive on the back. I forget what they are called, but they are perfect to slide to panel schedule into and stick to the panel door. They make them in various sizes, something like 6X8 should be good.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

macmikeman said:


> Ho hum. Single phase - load centers.........
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That is both


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

JoeSparky said:


> Looks good. Put your company name somewhere on there for some shameless self promotion. Somebody here years ago, I believe 480sparky, showed his off. Had company logo in the center of the legend so people would be less likely to cover up or remove his company info :thumbsup:




I erased that part for the upload


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

HackWork said:


> As someone mentioned, there were a few people who had made a bunch of different style panel schedules. You can still find them if you search. Putting your company name at the top is a great idea.
> 
> They make clear plastic envelopes with adhesive on the back. I forget what they are called, but they are perfect to slide to panel schedule into and stick to the panel door. They make them in various sizes, something like 6X8 should be good.




Actually I made this as a template that is fillable by anyone if you have a CAD program or MS Excel. All the fields are selectable and fillable (even the center bottom for company info). I searched but nothing came up that just had the info you need. If you print this out on 100 bond and select 60% size it will fit in the plastic envelope. I like full size because it gives enough space to write by hand for the next guy.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

VELOCI3 said:


> What do you think?
> 
> This one I made in CAD but I also have it in Excel. Nice part isn't if you export it as a 8-1/2 x 11 you can shrink it when printing
> 
> ...




Here it is filled out 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

It looks professional. I have a few I use for different panel sizes then I laminate it and tape it to the panel. It is nothing more than 2 columns with numbers.

Home owner's like getting a directory that is laser printed and not hand written


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Use the biggest font you can fit in each cell. And bold too.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Dennis Alwon said:


> It looks professional. I have a few I use for different panel sizes then I laminate it and tape it to the panel. It is nothing more than 2 columns with numbers.
> 
> Home owner's like getting a directory that is laser printed and not hand written



Is there a way to attach the DWG and XLS templates to this post so anyone can DL and use?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

VELOCI3 said:


> Here it is filled out
> 
> View attachment 136122



Looks good with the company name and all.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

VELOCI3 said:


> Is there a way to attach the DWG and XLS templates to this post so anyone can DL and use?


Can you attach the pdf. That format should upload. Use the paper clip Icon in the navabar


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

CAD file for panel directory/schedule template


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Microsoft Excel panel directory/schedule template


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I cannot open that file. Can you save it as a word file or excel


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

for excel you can use the "merge" tool to join cells to make 2 and 3 pole breakers if you like


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

It uploads into excel fine now


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

Dennis Alwon said:


> It uploads into excel fine now


the CAD file is for programs like Autocad or similar


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

VELOCI3 said:


> for excel you can use the "merge" tool to join cells to make 2 and 3 pole breakers if you like


You mean like this? I do them all in Excel, as everyone has it and it makes it easier when sending them to the engineering firm for As-Builting.

The "A" and "B" are for tandem breakers that occupy one slot. I don't put "Spare" where there may be a breaker, as the next guy will end up crossing it out and it won't look as professional, IMO.. I typically laminate them and attach them near to the panel, either with a tyrap to a piece of conduit, or 1/4" screws to a nearby wall, depending on access.
Adding a date would be good, but then you are relying on the next guy to change it. I usually don't put our company logo on it as they are all industrial and have a good idea who to call.


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

glen1971 said:


> You mean like this? I do them all in Excel, as everyone has it and it makes it easier when sending them to the engineering firm for As-Builting.
> 
> The "A" and "B" are for tandem breakers that occupy one slot. I don't put "Spare" where there may be a breaker, as the next guy will end up crossing it out and it won't look as professional, IMO.. I typically laminate them and attach them near to the panel, either with a tyrap to a piece of conduit, or 1/4" screws to a nearby wall, depending on access.
> Adding a date would be good, but then you are relying on the next guy to change it. I usually don't put our company logo on it as they are all industrial and have a good idea who to call.


"The next guy won't look as professional." Sounds about right. Plus its hard to get the lamination off the paper to write in the blank areas. I leave it full sized and unlaminated so changes can be made and re-printed with the corrected information. 

The inspectors I've had in NY don't want blank spaces where there are breakers. Plus the building engineers in the places I work want to know which are spare. Spares that have a wire connected would have a location of termination in the field so they would be labeled spare with there termination location. Spares with nothing connected are labeled just spare.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

VELOCI3 said:


> "The next guy won't look as professional." Sounds about right. *Plus its hard to get the lamination off the paper to write in the blank areas. *I leave it full sized and unlaminated so changes can be made and re-printed with the corrected information.
> 
> The inspectors I've had in NY don't want blank spaces where there are breakers. *Plus the building engineers in the places I work want to know which are spare. * Spares that have a wire connected would have a location of termination in the field so they would be labeled spare with there termination location. Spares with nothing connected are labeled just spare.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*Shop ticket*



HackWork said:


> As someone mentioned, there were a few people who had made a bunch of different style panel schedules. You can still find them if you search. Putting your company name at the top is a great idea.
> 
> They make clear plastic envelopes with adhesive on the back. I forget what they are called, but they are perfect to slide to panel schedule into and stick to the panel door. They make them in various sizes, something like 6X8 should be good.


They are called shop ticket holder


----------



## Jay Freeman (Aug 2, 2017)

VELOCI3 said:


> Microsoft Excel panel directory/schedule template


Nice work. 

This came in handy today.


----------

